# Having a hard time finding a dishwashing job.



## ttroy (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive applied to god knows how many restaurants for a dishwashing position and I have yet to get hired. Interviewed perhaps but not hired. I come in wearing a suit and tell them just how committed I am and I haven't yielded any positive results. Im nineteen year old young lady and I will be going to culinary school in the fall. Any suggestions from my betters would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh lord, please don't go in wearing a suit for a dishwashing position... in my opinion it simply sends a wrong message. You aren't going in to interview to be a chef or an engineer and a dishwasher is essentially a nitty and gritty position in which you have to demonstrate that you are not afraid to get dirty to get the job done. Go in looking clean yet casual and ready to be on your hands and knees scrubbing and cleaning whatever's dirty.


----------



## ttroy (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you very much. I can tell you that I am most definitely not afraid to get dirty! So a pair of clean jeans and a white shirt would be fine?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, that will be more than adequate.


----------



## ttroy (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got a dish-washing job paying 10 bucks an hour at an upscale restaurant! The chef is really nice and will be starting me out tomorrow. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## massarrra (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you know the site craigslist ?
I'm sure you'll be hired !


----------



## hanratty (Sep 4, 2009)

wow nice advise and she also got a job..cool mate..well done and congrats young lady wo got the job


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

I live in the bay area and lately I have placed ads on craigslist offering to work for free, to gain experience. All I get is spam mail. I guess I need to physically go to the restaurant during their slow times and offer to work for free doing anything.


----------



## enny (Sep 21, 2009)

rjx most restaurants will be happy to have you work for free, try to figure out what time the chefs start work and just show up in the morning and tell them you want to work for the week.

i have done this a few times at some top restaurants, just be prepaird to do some really crap jobs to start with because they wont trust you at all


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for the advice. I am going to do this. And when I do, I will bring my whites with me and say i'm ready, now! Put me to work.

****. Nothing else is working.


----------



## ramzesbg (Oct 24, 2009)

That sounds good


----------



## enny (Sep 21, 2009)

would be a good idea to eat alot before you go and bring a drink bottle.
if the kitchen is under pressure they dont want to show you where to get a drink and they might not stop for a break all day either


----------

